# crda segfault

## Princess Nell

crda is now segfaulting. Seems to be related to the latest llibnl update since I didn't notice before.

```

Nov 24 10:03:25 localhost kernel: crda[1949]: segfault at c ip b756d00f sp bfa14e40 error 4 in libnl-3.so.200.12.0[b7563000+17000]

Nov 24 10:06:58 localhost kernel: crda[3975]: segfault at c ip b762100f sp bfa5baa0 error 4 in libnl-3.so.200.12.0[b7617000+17000]

Nov 24 10:09:37 localhost kernel: crda[5047]: segfault at c ip b75cf00f sp bfc9b100 error 4 in libnl-3.so.200.12.0[b75c5000+17000]

Nov 24 10:09:42 localhost kernel: crda[5050]: segfault at c ip b757d00f sp bff900f0 error 4 in libnl-3.so.200.12.0[b7573000+17000]

Nov 24 10:24:48 localhost kernel: crda[8143]: segfault at c ip b762400f sp bfeb2f30 error 4 in libnl-3.so.200.12.0[b761a000+17000]

```

----------

## Princess Nell

Solved with today's libnl downgrade.

Looking at a few threads around here, it seems that https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=444542 has hit a number of people and different networking components.

----------

